# Charles Bukowski.



## Mindful (Apr 28, 2019)

“I was sentimental about many things: 
a woman’s shoes under the bed; 
one hairpin left behind on the dresser; 
the way they said, 'I’m going to pee.' 
hair ribbons; 
walking down the boulevard with them at 1:30 in the afternoon, 
just two people walking together; 
the long nights of drinking and smoking; talking; 
the arguments; 
thinking of suicide; 
eating together and feeling good; 
he jokes; the laughter out of nowhere; 
feeling miracles in the air; 
being in a parked car together; 
comparing past loves at 3am; 
being told you snore; 
hearing her snore; 
mothers, daughters, sons, cats, dogs; 
sometimes death and sometimes divorce; 
but always carrying on, 
always seeing it through; 
reading a newspaper alone in a sandwich joint and feeling nausea because she’s now married to a dentist with an I.Q. of 95; 
racetracks, parks, park picnics; even jails; 
her dull friends; your dull friends; 
your drinking, her dancing; your flirting, her flirting; 
her pills, 
your fucking on the side and her doing the same; 
sleeping together”

― Charles Bukowski, Women.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2019)

THE MAN AT THE PIANO
PLAYS A SONG
HE DIDN'T WRITE
SINGS WORDS
THAT AREN'T HIS
UPON A PIANO
HE DOESN'T OWN

WHILE
PEOPLE AT TABLES 
EAT, DRINK AND TALK

THE MAN AT THE PIANO
FINISHES
TO NO APPLAUSE

THEN 
BEGINS TO PLAY
A NEW SONG
HE DIDN'T WRITE
BEGINS TO SING 
WORDS
THAT AREN'T HIS
UPON A PIANO
THAT ISN'T HIS

AS THE
PEOPLE AT THE TABLES
CONTINUE TO
EAT, DRINK AND TALK

WHEN
HE FINISHES
TO NO APPLAUSE 
HE ANNOUNCES,
OVER THE MIKE, THAT HE IS
GOING TO TAKE
A TEN MINUTE BREAK

HE GOES
BACK TO THE MEN'S
ROOM
ENTERS
A TOILET BOOTH
BOLTS THE DOOR
SITS DOWN
PULLS OUT A JOINT
LIGHTS UP

HE'S GLAD
HE'S NOT
AT TME PIANO

AND THE
PEOPLE AT THE TABLES
EATING, DRINKING AND TALKING
ARE GLAD 
HE ISN'T THERE
EITHER

THIS IS
THE WAY IT GOES
ALMOST EVERYWHERE
WITH EVERYBODY AND EVERYTHING 
AS FIERCELY
IN THE HIGHLANDS
THE 
BLACK SWAN BURNS

Charles Bukowski 1981


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 26, 2019)

"We're all going to die, all of us, what a circus! That alone should make us love each other but it doesn't. We are terrorized and flattened by trivialities, we are eaten up by nothing."  Charles Bukowski

Love Bukowski,  was reading a collection recently.  Also reading some of Henry Miller another American who tells it like it is. They both get the mind spinning and the thoughts streaming.  

"We have wasted History like a bunch of drunks shooting dice back in the men's crapper of the local bar." Charles Bukowski


----------

